# My boy Dawson



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nancye*



canajo said:


> Four weeks ago on November 9th, 6 days after his 10th birthday, my daughter and I held Dawson while he crossed over the Bridge. By a string of coincidences and fate, we were blessed with the kindest, gentlest mobile vet and vet tech that carried our boy up the steps to our family room so that Dawson could be at rest in the room that he spent most of his time with his family.
> 
> I am just now able to write this and look at his pictures without the overwhelming sadness of the prior weeks. I am thankful that things are getting easier but I miss him. I look for him to pop his head up from the car, where he was always waiting, when I hit the “unlock” button on my remote. I listen for his bark as I come into the garage, I wait for him to snatch up the ice cubes he so loved when they popped out of the fridge door onto the floor. But, I am not brought to tears like I was a few weeks or so ago. For that I thankful but also a little sad as my mourning him made him seem closer to me and now he is not in my mind as much. Yesterday, though, I was blindsided by decorating the Christmas tree. I reached in the box and was taken by surprise when I reached pulled out his puppy photo that was attached to his first Christmas ornament. That as well as finding his stocking has me crying more these last few days.
> 
> ...


I am so very sorry about Dawson, but I bet Dawson is running around with my Smooch and Snobear. That book sounds marvelous!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Dawson sounds like he was the perfect boy, and I can feel the love in you post. I am so very sorry for your loss. Sleep softly sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dawson*

Just looked at Dawson's pictures-what a beautiful boy!!
Hope you stay around the forum!

I will put Dawson on the 2012 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2012-list-23.html#post1859295


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

What a beautiful boy! I'm so sorry for your loss. The holidays are very hard, when they aren't here anymore.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can tell how much you loved him. It is so horribly hard to lose them I know. Rest in peace sweet Dawson.


----------



## rdxdude007 (Dec 8, 2012)

*Health*

Message deleted as spam.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss  I can see how special Dawson was to you and your daughter. I have had a look at your beautiful photos of him, and he was such a lovely boy. He'll always be watching over you. Run free sweet Dawson!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Dawson, what a beautiful boy he was. I know he was very special, deeply loved, and will be missed.

The pictures in your album of Dawson are beautiful.

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Dawson. He was a handsome boy!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful dog. He was so lucky to have you.
I hope we get to see them again someday.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Dawson. I know how the holidays can be difficult having gone through this myself last year. I hope that you can find peace in the many special memories that you have of Dawson being such a special part of your family. My sincerest sympathies to you. Peace and love. Patrice


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

What a beautiful story. So sorry for your lost.


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

*Thanks to all for your kind thoughts*

I just want to thank everyone for their kind thoughts. This board is amazing and I am so glad I found it. It is so comforting to hear from others that have struggled through the loss of their dog. I have shared your words with my daughter, Katie, and she thinks you all are great! Thanks again!

Nancye


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

What a beautiful story about Dawson. He definitely is watching over you and your family. I too have the book Dog Heaven and it is worn because I read it a lot. It has helped me through our losses. We had a red boy, Beau, who is at the Bridge and had a lot of field in his lines. Maybe Beau and Dawson have become friends. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Dawson - such a handsome boy, I am sure he has made many new friends at the bridge already

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Dawson


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a lovely tribute to your dear dog. He sounds like he was a wonderful boy. I'm so sorry for your loss. I know that pain is huge.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. Your story matches mine in so many details. My Buddy was my daughter's dog that became my heart and soul dog. We lost him at 9 and half close to 19 months ago and I never let him leave my thoughts and my heart. I still miss him every second of a day.


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Your Dawson was a beautiful boy & I can tell that he was greatly loved. You will miss him, but he will never be far from your side ...he was letting your daughter know this. He will be forever yours.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry about the loss of Dawson. Our prayers are with you. Run free and play hard dear Dawson.


----------

